# ABS am Fahrrad?



## Bens_Papa (10. Februar 2015)

Hier mal wieder ein sicherlich kontrovers zu diskutierendes Thema, dass nicht auf Kinderbikes zu reduzieren ist:

Macht ein Anti-Blockier-System (in Kombination mit einem "Überschlagschutz") aus Eurer Sicht am Fahrrad Sinn?
Am Hinterrad bringt es aus meiner Sicht wenig, weil selbst Kinder mit einem blockierten Hinterrad problemlos zurecht kommen und dort die Bremsleistung bei gleichzeitiger Nutzung der Vorderradbremse aufgrund der Radlastverteilung eh gering ist. 
Aber wie sieht's mit der Vorderradbremse aus?
Beim Auto redet kein Mensch mehr über ABS (weil Standard), beim Motorrad wird's ab 2016 für Neuzulassungen Pflicht, aber beim Fahrrad (unabhängig von der technischen Umsetzbarkeit)?

Sicherlich glauben viele, dass sie genug Gefühl in den Händen haben, um ein Blockieren des Vorderrades oder ein steigendes Hinterrad zu verhindern und trotzdem einen maximal kurzen Bremsweg zu erzielen.

Ich bezweifle das - und deshalb tüftele ich gerade an einer entsprechenden Lösung. In der Theorie sieht's schon gut aus - ob es sich auch so umsetzen lässt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, werden die nächsten Monate zeigen...

Grüße
Robin


----------



## KIV (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo Robin,

ich halte das grundsätzlich für sehr sinnvoll. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit meinen Nachbarn (rd. 60 Jahre), der wirklich viel mit dem Trekking-Rad unterwegs ist, quasi von der Straße gekratzt. Er hatte an einer unübersichtlichen Kreuzung wohl ein Auto erst spät gesehen und hat dann die Bremsen voll durchgezogen und die Wirkung der hydraulischen Felgenbremse überschätzt und nen unfreiwilligen Salto hingelegt.
Er lag dann zum Glück noch neben der Fahrbahn, hatte aber ne derbe Kopfverletzung - trotz Helm - und der Nacken hat auch gelitten.
Mein Junior hat das übrigens auch schon mit seinem 20"er mit ner Vbrake geschafft...

Allerdings befürchte ich, dass der Gelegenheitsradler die Gefahr überhaupt nicht kennt und daher auch kein zusätzliches Geld dafür aufgeben wird. Bei den 45kmh-Ebikes ist das aber sicher ne sinnvolle Ausstattungskomponente, die in Anbtracht des Gesamtpreises vllt auch nichts mehr ausmacht.
Für Kinderbikes sehe ich keine Nachfrage.

VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (10. Februar 2015)

ABS halte ich für sinnvoll, aber die Umsetzung ist wohl nicht so einfach, jedenfalls wenn man auf Gewicht und Geld schaut...


----------



## bernd e (10. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem "richtig" Bremsen sehe ich in meinen Kursen jedes mal. Die wenigsten haben ein halbwegs gutes Gefühl und Reaktionsvermögen um im Falle eines Falles genau richtig zu reagieren.

Gerade Kinder und ältere (im schlimmsten Fall unerfahrene) E-Biker, deren Motorik nicht dem Stand eines 20 jährigen DH-Fahrers entspricht, eine super Sache. 
Ich stelle mir die Umsetzung noch recht aufwändig vor. Vom Auto her benötigt man den Drehgeber für das VR und jemand der den Druck in der Leitung entsprechend auf bzw. abbaut (Pumpe). Zudem wird ein Drehwinkelsensor nötig. Vom nötigen Algorytmus ganz zu schweigen. Ich denke, das ist noch eine Spur komplexer als bei deinem E-Kidsbike.

Aber mach mal, ich finds gut


----------



## Bens_Papa (10. Februar 2015)

Beim Mehrgewicht rechne ich mit maximal 200 - 250g, die Kosten sind derzeit schwer abschätzbar. Eine mechanische Triviallösung wird's jedenfalls nicht 

Einen Drehzahlsensor in die Bremszange zu integrieren, ist simpel; ein Gyro ist auch kein Hexenwerk mehr. Die Druckmodulation und die Betriebssicherheit bei Stromausfall sind die Herausforderungen. Aber da habe ich mir schon was Nettes einfallen lassen...

Das dies eine ganz andere Dimension als das Ben-E-Bike ist, weiss ich natürlich. Das ist nicht mal eben in vier Monaten umgesetzt.


----------



## Floh (12. Februar 2015)

Sorry Robin, aber nach dem was ich neulich gelesen habe, was Bosch und BMW sich einen abgebrochen haben um ein ABS am Motorrad hinzubekommen, und wie kompliziert das ist, ist es am Fahrrad niemals drin.
War ein dicker Artikel in der Motorrad mit einem Vergleich der Systeme von BMW, Ducati und Yamaha.

Also ich spiel jetzt mal den advocatus diaboli:

Physik:
Die Crux ist die große Spanne der Radlasten (von null bis max bzw. Wheelie bis Stoppie), die aus der Kombination hoher Schwerpunkt - kurzer Radstand resultiert, und die Schräglagen-Problematik (in Schräglage rollt das Rad auf einem kleineren Durchmesser, deswegen geht die Drehzahl hoch). Da bist Du mit Raddrehzahl vorne und hinten, und einem dreiachsigen Gierraten-Sensor noch nicht fertig. Du musst auch noch den Lenkeinschlag mit berücksichtigen.
Und Schlupf ist nicht gleich Schlupf - ein bisschen Querschlupf erfordert ja nicht gleich einen Eingriff des ABS.
Und Schlupf muss ja noch nicht mal das Problem sein: Wenn man einen Überschlag drehen kann war ja offensichtlich genug Grip vorhanden, aber trotzdem zuviel Verzögerung.

Bauraum / Packaging:
Das Problem die Blackbox unterzubringen, die Verdrahtung, die Energieversorgung. Das Gewicht der zusätzlichen Komponenten.

Funktion:
Die Modulation hast Du ja selbst schon angesprochen.
An einem passiven geschlossenen Niederdruck-System kannst Du zwar den Kreis kurzschließen, um den Druck wegzunehmen, aber wie wird er wieder aufgebaut?
Und dann die Regelfrequenz: Wir reden hier nicht über Millisekunden, aber wenn Du in einer Zehntelsekunde Dein System zum Reagieren bringen willst, müsstest Du mindestens mit 20 Hz regeln - und mit mind. 100 Hz Daten samplen.

Rechtliches:
Was ist mit Produkthaftung, Zulassung, Zertifizierung?

Regelung:
Allein die Programmierung der Regelung würde ein Vermögen verschlingen, was Du dann auf die verkauften Einheiten umlegen müsstest. Denn je mehr Input-Parameter Du überwachst, desto komplexer wird Dein Kennfeld (die Anzahl der möglichen Input-Output Kombinationen). Dann noch Failsafe-Modus, Erkennung von Sensorausfall / Kabelbruch, Redundanz, Backup-Funktionalität bei Energieverlust... die Liste ist schier endlos.

Markt:
Der Produktmanager hat schon den Rotstift in der Hand, wenn er nur das Wort "Ausstattung" hört.
Eine Chance, das unterzubringen, hast Du nur im hochpreisigen Segment. Das macht zwar viel Umsatz, ist aber von den Stückzahlen eher klein. Schlecht wenn man Fixkosten umzulegen hat.

Der Durchschnittsbürger kauft ein Rad für 300 Euro, meckert da schon über den Preis, und fährt damit im Jahr zwei Mal: Einmal auf Vatertags-Tour und einmal zum Schützenfest, und beide Male besoffen.
Wir Vielfahrer haben da einen verzerrten Blick auf die Realität! Das sehe ich immer wieder wenn meine Kollegen über Details meiner Räder schwärmen, aber Schnappatmung kriegen wenn ich ihnen verrate was sowas kostet.

Ist ABS ein Kaufargument? Für den E-bike Rentner vielleicht, aber welchen Aufpreis ist er bereit auf sein 2000 Euro 20 Kilo-Bike zu zahlen?
Und ganz ehrlich, ich bin mit der Schleuder meiner Frau ein paar Mal unterwegs gewesen, die hat eine 180er XT-Bremse vorne, aber bei dem Gewicht des Motors und des Akkus relativ zentral am Tretlager kriegt man das gar nicht aufs Vorderrad, und ich habe mich wirklich bemüht.
Also beim Pedelec ein Fall von "die Fahrräder bei denen man es kalkulatorisch unterbringen könnte brauchen es nicht".
Für den Rest könnte man sagen: "Ein geübter Vielfahrer braucht kein ABS, ein Gelegenheitsfahrer will es nicht bezahlen"

Sinnhaftigkeit:
Ich will gar nicht sagen dass ein ABS (oder nennen wir es besser ASS für Anti-Stoppie System) nicht einige Stürze vermeiden helfen würde.
Aber die meisten Radfahrer haben im Straßenverkehr Unfälle, weil sie übersehen wurden, nicht weil sie vorne überbremst haben.
Und die meisten alten Leute, die ich sehe, laufen eher Gefahr von ihrem Fahrrad runterzukippen, weil sie nicht genug Kreiselkräfte aufbauen um sicher geradeaus zu fahren -> die schleichen durch die Gegend.

Bei Motorradfahrern ist das was Anderes. Ein nicht unwesentlicher Teil der Unfälle ist selbst verschuldet, vor allem bei älteren Wiedereinsteigern sind es häufig einfach Fahrfehler. Der populärste davon ist das Wegrutschen übers Vorderrad beim Bremsen in Schräglage. BMW hatte da eine schöne Analyse, und dass ABS zur Pflicht gemacht wird ist gut - wird sicher viele Leben retten. Aber da reden wir auch über ganz andere Geschwindigkeiten und somit Gefahren.

Man kann sich nicht vor allem schützen.
Ein Gefühl für die Bremse erlernen und Gewichtsverlagerung sind das ABS des Radfahrers.
Als ich meine erste Vierkolben-Grimeca am Rad hatte, hat's mich auch an der ersten Ecke übers Vorderrad gehauen. Das kannte ich so nicht.
Heute mache ich an Ampeln Stoppies mit dem Bike, weil ich es kann - und weil es gut ist, in kontrollierten Situationen mal den Grenzbereich auszuloten, damit man von ihm in unkontrollierbaren Situationen nicht völlig überrascht wird.

Insofern viel Glück bei Deinem Projekt, ich halte es für nicht umsetzbar und auch nicht für sinnvoll (im Sinne von "bringt zu wenig für den Aufwand den man betreiben muss").
Und jetzt habe ich mich müde geschrieben und kann schlafen gehen


----------



## KIV (12. Februar 2015)

Boah, Wahnsinn. Und das um die Uhrzeit..!


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (12. Februar 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## whitesheep (24. Februar 2015)

Da gabs doch schon mal was rund 20 Jahren in einem Bike-Workshop zu sehen. Da waren Rollen wie vom Inlineskater montiert, die ein blockieren der Felge erkannten und mechanisch die Bremsbelege wieder öffneten...oder so....

Es gab auch einen Testbericht in Mountainbike oder Bike....kann mich nur mehr wage erinnern...dürfte ned so schlecht funkioniert haben aber das Quitschen war unerträglich und auch der Preis war jenseits von Gut und Böse...

so long sheep

PS: hier auf die schnelle gefunden..post 543 http://www.bicycles.net.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=67939&start=25


----------



## Deleted 217913 (24. Februar 2015)

Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Beim Mehrgewicht rechne ich mit maximal 200 - 250g, die Kosten sind derzeit schwer abschätzbar. Eine mechanische Triviallösung wird's jedenfalls nicht
> 
> Einen Drehzahlsensor in die Bremszange zu integrieren, ist simpel; ein Gyro ist auch kein Hexenwerk mehr. Die Druckmodulation und die Betriebssicherheit bei Stromausfall sind die Herausforderungen. Aber da habe ich mir schon was Nettes einfallen lassen...
> 
> Das dies eine ganz andere Dimension als das Ben-E-Bike ist, weiss ich natürlich. Das ist nicht mal eben in vier Monaten umgesetzt.


 
Nicht mal die Energieversorgung (Batterie) lässt sich in dieser Gewichtsklasse realisieren......
Unterschätze nicht den Energiebedarf der notwendigen Hydraulikpumpe, auch in Hinblick auf den Spitzenstrom.


----------



## Bens_Papa (24. Februar 2015)

Wer an eine Hydraulikpumpe zur Druckmodulation denkt, ist auf dem Holzweg. Das wäre genau der falsche Ansatz, weil zu schwer und mit hohem Energiebedarf verbunden.
Ich habe eine andere Lösung...mehr verrate ich hier nicht.
Es geht hier in diesem Thread auch niht um die technische Umsetzung, sondern um die Sinnhafttigkeit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whitesheep (24. Februar 2015)

mhh bezüglich sinnhaftigkeit wärs mal gut zu wissen ob wir von felgenbremse reden oder von einer disc...bin auf alle fälle an sinnvoller weiterdiskusion interessiert!

so long
sheep


----------



## Bens_Papa (24. Februar 2015)

Wir reden definitiv über eine Scheibenbremse...


----------



## whitesheep (24. Februar 2015)

dann bin ich schon gespannt auf deine lösung....

so long 
sheep


----------



## Taurus1 (3. März 2015)

Vielleicht wird ueber Drehzahlsensoren der Drehzahlunterschied zwischen Vorder- und Hinterrad erkannt und dann ein bisschen WD40 auf die Bremsscheibe gesprueht?

Ok, war jetzt nicht so ganz zielfuehrend...

Ueber die sinnhaftigkeit laesst sich imer streiten, ich faende eine praktibale Loesung vor allem im Wintereinsatz auf glatten Strassen interessant. ( ich hoere schon die Stimmen: "wer bei Glaette faehrt ist selber schuld...")

Bin mal gespannt, was draus wird.


----------



## trifi70 (5. März 2015)

Grad Winter ist vl. kein gutes Beispiel, die Physik lässt sich nicht überlisten und ein einspuriges Gefährt ist bei Glätte immer im Nachteil. Allerdings gibts für Fahrräder (und Pedelecs) legale Abhilfe: wir sind seit vielen Jahren sehr zufriedene Nutzer von Spikereifen. Die Probleme kommen da wirklich erst nach dem Absteigen vom Rad... 

Bzgl. ABS am Fahrrad gabs ja in der Vergangenheit diverse Ansätze und sogar serienreife Lösungen. Keine hat nennenswert Marktanteil erobert. Warum wohl? Entwickeln just for fun und weils Hobby ist: ok.  Verkaufen oder gar Geld damit verdienen? Im Moment sicher nicht.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. März 2015)

ABS im Auto 
ABS am Motorrad 
ABS am Fahrrad  da sehe ich keinen großen Bedarf, bzw ist die Umsetzung nicht so einfach das es sich einfach so überall einbauen ließe.

Wie die Geschichte gezeigt hat gab es am Anfang beim Auto erhebliche Probleme, bei den Motorrädern war es auch ne langwierige Sache .... beim  Bike sehe ich keine Chance.

Aber ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (6. März 2015)

Hallo Robin!

allgemeine Betrachtung: 
Ich halte es für bedingt notwendig, und habe eher Bedenken, dass die Bremse nicht mehr so fein zu dosieren ist, bzw. in der Leistungsspitze genau die Power fehlt, die bei einer sportlich-aggressiven Fahrweise den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Gedanken "hui, das war knapp!" und im Abflug, eine 1/10 Sek. vor dem Aufschlag "Scheibe, mein Fahrrad!", die mir nach einem Ereignis, dass viel Bremskraft fordert, durch den Kopf gehen, macht.

Am Kinderrad würd ich sowas wohl eher nicht verbauen. Nicht weil ich den Mehrnutzen in Frage stelle (hauptsächlich in der Stadt), sondern weil ich ja gerne aufs Gewicht schaue.


----------



## nuts (7. Mai 2015)

habe in Taipeh kürzlich ein System gesehen, für Rennräder. Da wurden nur die Bremsbeläge getauscht, und es leitete eine Art Stotterbremsung ein. Hatte den Eindruck, dass die Felge nach links und rechts gebogen wird, und dadurch die Bremskraft schwankte. Ein Prüfstand sollte die Funktion beweisen, am Ende scheiterte ich an Sprachbarrieren, um die Funktion beurteilen zu können. In den Zylindern würde ich irgendeinen Linearaktuator (Feder? Dämpfer? aktiv? Passiv?) vermuten, die Beläge könnten durch Rollen auf Keilen geführt sein, und dadurch zur Bremsflanke geführt werden. Ist aber reine spekulation, ich durfte nicht unter das Gummi schauen oder so...


----------



## nuts (7. Mai 2015)

Ah, grade mal gegooglet:

"The design uses what’s essentially a tuning-fork-like-weight at the front or rear of the pads depending on model to pulse the entire pad at up to 23 times per second. At 30kmh (about 18mph), your pads are contacting the rim at full force nearly 12 times per second. I didn’t feel any of the pulsing or any vibrations, just smooth, consistent speed reduction."

http://www.kingindustries.ca/SABS.htm


----------



## trifi70 (7. Mai 2015)

Das ist eines der Systeme, die man theoretisch kaufen kann, aber keine Verbreitung gefunden haben. Bilder geistern schon länger durchs Netz. Denke mal auch, die Bremsbeläge geben "stotternd" immer wieder frei, wenn das Laufrad blockiert.


----------



## KIV (7. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte mal billige Bremsbeläge (Tourney-Qualität) an einer ollen XT-Cantibremse, die haben allerdings fast garnicht gebremst, nur gestottert... 

Sorry, Robin! Was schlaueres hab ich gerade nicht zu bieten.


----------



## Piktogramm (8. Mai 2015)

Bei diesem SABS System, wie soll da bitte geregelt werden?
Feststellen ob da ein Rad steht obwohl es gerade nicht stehen sollte kann das System nicht. Genauso wenig kann das System feststellen, ob das Hinterrad gerade (ungewollt) den Boden verlässt.

So eine passive Lösung kann doch maximal ein künstliches, ungeregeltes Stottern erzeugen, was normalerweise eine ungewünschte Eigenschaft ist.


----------



## nuts (8. Mai 2015)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Bei diesem SABS System, wie soll da bitte geregelt werden?
> Feststellen ob da ein Rad steht obwohl es gerade nicht stehen sollte kann das System nicht. Genauso wenig kann das System feststellen, ob das Hinterrad gerade (ungewollt) den Boden verlässt.
> 
> So eine passive Lösung kann doch maximal ein künstliches, ungeregeltes Stottern erzeugen, was normalerweise eine ungewünschte Eigenschaft ist.



Stimmt.

Obwohl die Sache mit dem ungewollt steigenden Hinterrad wohl eine Gedanken-Schnittstelle bräuchte, oder?

An sich ginge es imo nur darum, ein blockierendes Vorderrad bei fahrendem Fahrrad zu vermeiden. Mir fällt nämlich nicht wirklich eine Situation ein, in der das nötig wäre.


----------



## trifi70 (8. Mai 2015)

Der Erfinder reklamiert ja für sein System, dass ein "Überschlagen" wirksam verhindert werden soll. Insofern könnte eine Lagemessung (die ein steigendes HR anzeigt) integriert sein. Zudem ist eine Messung der Beschleunigung der zylindrischen Körper vorstellbar.

Dummerweise kann ein blockierendes Vorderrad auch ohne aufsteigendes HR vorkommen bzw. besonders kritisch sein...


----------



## Piktogramm (8. Mai 2015)

@nuts 

Ein steigendes Hinterrad kann man bei unter 10km/h zum Beispiel zum Umsetzen als gewollt bezeichnen und bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten als ungewollt. Systeme, die nach der zuletzt gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit unterschiedliche Strategien anwenden sind im motorisiertem Bereich üblich. Da ist also keine Gedankenschnittstelle nötig sondern nur aktive Regeltechnik die heutzutage mit einem Mikrocontroller machbar ist. Nur die Aktuatoren brauchen recht viel Leistung, die am Fahrrad nur bedingt zur Verfügung steht. Naja und es braucht ein kleine Sammlung verlässlicher Sensoren.

"An sich ginge es imo nur darum, ein blockierendes Vorderrad bei fahrendem Fahrrad zu vermeiden. Mir fällt nämlich nicht wirklich eine Situation ein, in der das nötig wäre."

Bezieht sich der zweite Satz im Zitat auf das blockierende Vorderrad oder auf das steigende Hinterrad? Ist mir nicht ganz klar.
Denn das verhindern von beidem finde ich durchaus sinnvoll, solang es um Fahrer geht, die beide Situationen nicht beherrschen und nicht beherrschen können wollen.


@trifi70 

Eine Lagemessung an einem Fahrrad ist nicht so leicht. Eine beherrschbare Bodenwelle ist da von einem anfänglichem Überschlag sogut wie nicht unterscheidbar, wenn man nur ein einer Stelle misst. Eine entsprechende Steuerung über Lage und Beschleunigung wäre erst halbwegs sinnvoll, wenn in Echtzeit das Verhalten an Vorder und Hinterrad gemessen werden kann zuzüglich einer Auswertung. Das bietet dieses SABS nicht.

Das Einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann ist, dass das SABS Ding die maximale Bremskraft beschränkt, indem da passive Elemente vorhanden sind, die im Überlastzustand elastisch nachgeben. Damit hat man einen Überschlag verhindert und dafür die maximale Bremskraft künstlich beschränkt.
Sowas macht man gern mal bei Industrieanlagen, um Überlastzustände bzw. unkontrolliertes Verhalten beim Bremsen zu vermeiden. Bei Fahrzeugen, in unkontrollierter Umgebung finde ich sowas aber äußerst gefährlich.


----------



## trifi70 (8. Mai 2015)

Ich denke, wenn das System denn wirklich auf Lageänderung reagiert, dann immer, sobald die Bremse gezogen wird. Es ist richtig, dass dann auch im Falle einer Bremsung in einer (unkritischen) Bodenwelle geregelt und in der Tat Bremsweg verschenkt würde. Jetzt könnte man sagen: besser (selten) der Bremsweg länger, als 1x fetter Überschlag. Ist ne Risikoabwägung. Aber was mich mehr stört: ein wegrutschendes Vorderrad durch Blockieren auf weniger griffigem Untergrund oder in Kurvenfahrt könnte das System gar nicht verhindern. Und das wird auch ein Grund sein, warum sich sowas nicht durchsetzt. Es ist ev. eine Lösung für einen bestimmten Betriebsfall, aber keine generelle Lösung im Sinne eines ABS am motorisierten Fahrzeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (9. Mai 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Aber was mich mehr stört: ein wegrutschendes Vorderrad durch Blockieren auf weniger griffigem Untergrund oder in Kurvenfahrt könnte das System gar nicht verhindern.



Uiiih da waeren wir schon bei der naechsten Stufe: ESP am (Kinder)Fahrrad!


----------



## Piktogramm (9. Mai 2015)

Taurus,
nein es geht nicht um ESP. Bisher behandeln wir nur den Fall "während des Bremsens", ESP wirkt dagegen auch bei offener Bremse und ist mess- und regeltechnisch bei einem 2Rad nochmal eine Liga höher.

@trifi70

Naja die maximale Bremskraft wird durch solche Systeme meist merklich reduziert. Bei einem mechanischem System müsste das ganze ja auf das Fahrer Gewicht eingestellt werden um halbwegs vernünftig ans mögliche Maximum heran zu kommen. Jedoch müsste man immer noch recht viel Luft lassen, um den Überschlag auch bei 15% Gefälle zu verhindern.
Entsprechend kostet das nicht nur ein bisschen Bremsweg, sondern im Vergleich zu einer Bremse die problemlos Bremswirkung erbringt, die einen Überschlag erlaubt, geht da ordentlich Potential verloren.

Sinnvoll finde ich sowas daher nur, bei Personen die die Bremse nicht beherrschen und aus Angst vor einem Überschlag auch in Notsituationen die Bremse nicht ordentlich durchziehen. Die kann solch ein System Sicherheit schaffen und mitunter dafür sorgen, dass beherzter gebremst wird.
Wobei das schon beim Automobil nicht sorecht klappt, bei Auffahrunfällen kommt es recht häufig vor, dass selbst in der Notsituation nicht stark genug aufs Pedal gelatscht wurde, damit das ABS überhaupt Wirkung entfalten kann. Zudem bin ich außerdem der Meinung, dass man sich aus dem Verkehr fernhalten sollte, wenn man sich solche Sachen wie eine Notbremsung nicht traut (Fahrlässigkeit und so).

@Taurus1 

Ich halte nichts davon Kinder von allem was irgendwie Gefahr birgt fern zu halten. Der Lerneffekt von 
"Eltern missachten, Mist bauen = Aua"
ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Im Sinne von Fahrradfahren bzw. Verkehrserziehung halte ich es für "lehrreich", wenn sich das Kind hinlegt, weil es die Kurve zu schnell nimmt. Solang Kindchen noch keine Geschwindigkeiten erreicht, die für mehr als Schürfwunden taugt, ist diese Lektion lehrreich. Wenn Kind jedoch Kurvengeschwindigkeiten erreichen kann, wo das liebe ESP auch nicht mehr helfen kann drohen ernsthaftere Folgen und die "Lektion" kommt zu spät


----------



## TVMBison (9. Mai 2015)

Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Wir reden definitiv über eine Scheibenbremse...


...


----------



## TVMBison (9. Mai 2015)

kein motor, keine federung, keine elektronik, keine scheibenbremse
*KEIN ABS!*
sprechen, lesen, schreiben und bremsen kann man lernen


----------



## KIV (12. Mai 2015)

TVMBison schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 385012
> kein motor, keine federung, keine elektronik, keine scheibenbremse
> *KEIN ABS!*
> sprechen, lesen, schreiben und bremsen kann man lernen


Mag ja sein, aber was hat der Energieverbrauch damit zu tun..???


----------



## Taurus1 (14. Mai 2015)

Das mit dem ESP war auch nicht wirklicj ernst gemeint


----------

